# I'M SO EXCITED!!!!!!!!!



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Can't help it-but my Ultrasound to find out the sex is 6 hrs. away! :cheer: :cheer: I hardly slept last night I'm so excited! 

I plan to hop on SM after dinner to let ya'll know what we're having. :happy dance: 

Hope you guys don't get sick of my pregnancy talk  I'm just so excited to be a human baby mom. I've got the fluff baby part down


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Conrgats again New mommy!!!


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

YES!! I just PM'd you..how funny!! I can't wait to find out if I'm going to be an Auntie to a little boy or little girl :tender: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

HEY! WE'RE ALL EXCITED WITH YOU!!!!!  
Will be looking for your update!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwww Gena this is a very exciting time for you, and I am very happy for you too, can't wait to hear your news :grouphug:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

How exciting!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so excited for you!

Did you see the ticker I posted for you in another thread? You're due January 14th, right?



[attachment=40186:lillady.JPG]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, this is a wonderful time in your life.......please don't apologize!!!! I remember when I was pregnant, I thought I was so special and the only person that ever gave birth.......I remember it so well. Please enjoy your pregnancy and we love sharing it with you!!!!! I know how exicted you are!!! We can't wait to know the sex of the baby also!!!!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

No-I missed that. I have one of those posted in a baby forum I'm a member of. It's neat to watch the progression.  Thanks Marj! :grouphug: 

Oh, and yes-unless it gets changed today, I am due Jan. 14th.
:biggrin: 
QUOTE (LadysMom @ Aug 22 2008, 09:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622934


> I am so excited for you!
> 
> Did you see the ticker I posted for you in another thread? You're due January 14th, right?
> 
> ...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

:wub: fingers crossed ,i hope you get your wish :wub: jo


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw this post and clicked on it thinking this was the big reveal but I guess we all have to wait a little bit longer. I'm looking forward to finding out what you're having too!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you have a preference? Does daddy want a little boy to play ball with? or a little princess to dress up and take to dance lessons? 

Hey, maybe you'll get one of each....  ...wouldn't that be fun!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

You guys are killing me with all this twins talk  

I don't really have a preference-although girls are so fun to shop for!! Peter says he doesn't care as long as he/she is healthy. I don't think it matters, boy or girl, he she is going to be a golfer-LOL! :biggrin: 

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 22 2008, 09:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622957


> Do you have a preference? Does daddy want a little boy to play ball with? or a little princess to dress up and take to dance lessons?
> 
> Hey, maybe you'll get one of each....  ...wouldn't that be fun!![/B]


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

This is a big day for you! Enjoy every minute of it. And don't forget to keep us posted!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Me? Forget? I don't need a bunch of SMers tracking me down with stakes! LOL! :biggrin: You are all family-of course I won't forget to let you all know 

QUOTE (LitGal @ Aug 22 2008, 10:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622964


> This is a big day for you! Enjoy every minute of it. And don't forget to keep us posted![/B]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

YAY! How exciting!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (lillady @ Aug 22 2008, 08:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622916


> Can't help it-but my Ultrasound to find out the sex is 6 hrs. away! :cheer: :cheer: I hardly slept last night I'm so excited!
> 
> I plan to hop on SM after dinner to let ya'll know what we're having. :happy dance:
> 
> Hope you guys don't get sick of my pregnancy talk  I'm just so excited to be a human baby mom. I've got the fluff baby part down [/B]



Your not counting down or anything are you?  We are all excited for you and can't wait to hear whether Kosmo is going to have a baby brother or sister, he's going to be a great big brother. Thank you for making us a part of your pregnancy. :biggrin: 
Your going to be a great human baby mommy, look how you are as a fluff baby mommy.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw, Debbie, that made me teary eyed-thank you! If I'm half as good of a mommy as my mommy is-I think I'll do ok! :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

we are excited for you :biggrin:


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

One of the most meaningful experiences in this life.
I'm glad we can all enjoy and participate in your excitement. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

:happy dance: WHOO HOO!!!! :happy dance: 

:cheer: 

(I loved being pregnant!!!!)

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg :smheat: I'm so excited for you. arty:


----------



## daisyg (Jun 21, 2007)

:clap: Yay...I'm so excited for you....I can't wait till I'm that far along. 

Please do let us know asap!

Have a great DOC's appt!


~Daisy and Dusty


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

This is worse than having to wait to open a Christmas present! I can't WAIT!!!!!!!

I'm so excited for you!!!!!

Is it dinner time yet??????


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:chili: We can't wait! :chili: Is it dinner yet?


----------



## Howren06 (Nov 29, 2005)

Can't wait to hear what your having. Finding out the sex is always fun. I don't have any kids, but I remember waiting to find out what my sister-in-law and my sister were having. I thought about it all day until they called to tell me.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

You must be at the dr. right now! WOO HOO!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gena eat fast  we are all on pins and needles here :smtease:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Shouldn't dinner be over by now? We're all waiting over here. :walklikeanegyptian: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 22 2008, 04:39 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623156


> Gena *eat fast*  we are all on pins and needles here :smtease:[/B]


Come on, Gena - early dinner and straight home to the pc!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Is she home yet???????


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Aug 22 2008, 05:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623220


> Is she home yet???????[/B]



:HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 


Well is she???????????????


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ok dinner time!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gena, my granddaughters coming for the weekend, what if I miss the good news :w00t: come on EAT FAST


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I AM DYING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dinner can't take too long when you can't have any alcohol.....


I want it to be a GIRL........so the Kosmister will have a little sister.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Hey now..I'm going to be the first to know B) and I haven't heard anything yet  Eat fast Gena..sheesh!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (KandiMaltese @ Aug 22 2008, 05:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623244


> Hey now..I'm going to be the first to know B) and I haven't heard anything yet  Eat fast Gena..sheesh!![/B]



I think when Gena calls you you should give us a little hint. We won't tell.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WELL? where are u?


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

are you home yet??????????


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

How exciting!!

Can't wait to hear...



.... so you home yet?!!?!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey, I'm dying here........and rooting for a little girl!!!!!!!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Take your time Gena, we are all waiting patiently.................  

















NOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

Seriously, how long can it take to eat? What time is dinner? How long can it take?


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (MrBentleysMom @ Aug 22 2008, 06:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623293


> Seriously, how long can it take to eat? What time is dinner? How long can it take?[/B]


Ya' know she's eating for two now....might take a little longer. C'mon Gena, (tapping foot) we're waiting......


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Its a girl !!!!!!!!!!

*JUST KIDDING* ... :brownbag: I am thinking it's a girl !!!!!!!!!!! B) 

Ok Ok - It's just my guess !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

OK, I've fed three kids, a guest kid, a husband, two dogs, one cat and myself...

Are you home yet?????????????????????????? I keep checking so much, I think my computer is going to crash.LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Hello! Anybody home? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh no, I go to be in about 40 minutes! And the dye on my hair needs to be washed out...now! :w00t: 

Gena, how can you do this to us!!!!!! :smpullhair:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok everyone, I'm going to start a new thread now :biggrin: Sorry it took so long


----------

